# GPU-Z Bios Submission for Black edition



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the XFX 5850 1Gb Black edition, which has a GPU clock of 765/memory of 1125, but if I try to submit the bios, it says one is already in the database. Either the DB is wrong, or the duplicate bios name is giving the error.

http://img.techpowerup.org/091228/Capture043268.jpg

Bios is attached.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2009)

which filename is reported? have you tried to find that filename in the db ?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 28, 2009)

XFX.HD5850.1024.091104.bin is the filename of the bios.

The ones in the DB are:

XFX.HD5850.1024.090923.bin
*XFX.HD5850.1024.091104.bin*
XFX.HD5850.1024.091104_1.bin

Those are listed as the stock 5850 bios though with a core/mem of 400/900.

This is the Black edition (Pre-overclocked bios). Memory of 1125.

Either the details of the the bios in the DB are wrong on the page, or its the same bios filename, with new memory clocks.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2009)

the check is made against an md5 checksum of the bios, so the file contents are the same which means clocks could not be different, maybe my bios parsing code for the bios database is wrong


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> the check is made against an md5 checksum of the bios, so the file contents are the same which means clocks could not be different, maybe my bios parsing code for the bios database is wrong



Weird, because my clocks are definitely not stock. unless those are all Black edition bios, of which the database has the settings wrong then. The core is definitely not 400mhz.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2009)

must be a problem with bios parsing then .. i'll look into this some time


----------

